# Help with new kids/billy goat



## BenO (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello! I have seven two-week old kids, their mommas, and the billy goat all in one pasture. For the last week the billy is trying to breed all the mothers and some of the female kids. Is this normal behavior, and if so, how long does it last? My experience in this department is with cattle and horses, but I am not sure what to expect here. Thanks for the help!


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Hmm, I'm thinking that they may smell like they are in heat, so he's happy to try. I would be worried about him injuring the young (2 week old) doe kids. They can & do get pregnant young!! Mine was caught at 2 months old, another member at 1 month old. Mine needed vet assistance & was a doosey of a bill to go with it. But with out the help, they both would've died.

Be careful, you may want to confine your buck to his own pen. :shrug: 

It seems like bucks are always more than willing to service whoever they can catch!! :nono: 

Maybe someone that has more experience will be able to help more!


----------



## goatlover270 (Dec 29, 2006)

BenO said:


> Hello! I have seven two-week old kids, their mommas, and the billy goat all in one pasture. For the last week the billy is trying to breed all the mothers and some of the female kids. Is this normal behavior, and if so, how long does it last? My experience in this department is with cattle and horses, but I am not sure what to expect here. Thanks for the help!


Hello, I would suggest to seperate the billy from them as soon as you can. If it is not already too late, he will breed the nanny and if the kids are able to breed, they will. At 2 weeks the mama should be alone with them until they can defend themselves. I don't put babies with older goats until around 4 months and the bucks go seperate from doelings and mamas at 3 mons. cuz they can start breeding just that young.  

Do you have a seperate pen to put billy?? Maybe a barn for mama and babies?? That way they stay warmer and are safer too. 
I always have billys grazing and able to come and go into their shelters freely. That way, I control who they breed and who they don't  

I know you were talking about breeding and such, but have the nannys been wormed, etc...? 
Since I noticed you were new to this  thought I would just ask. 
Have a nice day.


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

Yup, it's normal. Usually people find it is safer and just easier on the goats over all to separate the intact males from the rest of the herd, even the babies. You could lose your baby girls if impregnated too young, they aren't sizeable enough to carry a pregnancy to term. Even "baby" brother goats can impregnate their sisters and mothers.

The stereotype (You old goat, you!) is, like most stereotypes. grounded it a kernel of truth!


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

> the bucks go seperate from doelings and mamas at 3 mons. cuz they can start breeding just that young.


Younger if they're Nigerian Dwarfs! I've got a nice pair of doelings in the barn now - their daddy was _10 weeks _ old when he bred their mamma.


----------



## BenO (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the help so far. I have them separated and will keep them that way. Are the females ( both does and kids) actually in heat, or is he just thinking they are because of a similar smell? Could the does actually be pregnant again already? Generally, how often do the does go into heat? They are Spanish mixed with either Boer or Nubian. They belong to my children, and we are kind of learning as we go. As far as worming, I have the wormer here to give them if it is the right time. OK with them still nursing? THANKS!


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

Considering, yes they could be pregnant. When a female goes into heat, it's pretty obvious, especially if there is a buck nearby. They will stay close to him, waggle their tail A LOT ((shameless!)), and the crease in their vulva will be pinkish and moist looking. If you see whitish discharge it is probably semen  . Before I got my buck, telling whether or not the doe was in heat was hit and miss, but once Don Juan showed up, the heats were, er, quite obvious. It is the only time a doe will pay special attention to the buck. A couple of my girls were actually lovingly rubbing their faces along his face and neck, or hanging their heads over his neck so they could immerse themselves in the lovely smell. So "heat" is a distinct time, comes about every 21 days. Likely, they will begin coming into heat in the fall and if left open or unbred, stop their heats sometime in late spring. Some goats that originated in tropical regions breed all year round, I believe Nubians and Boers may do this, as well as Nigerian Dwarves.

I believe all of my does are "settled" or pregnant as DJ has stopped his gobbling and tongue flopping. So if no does are in heat, the buck will not be insane with lust. This is very simplified and general, but knowing this info and observing your goats will help you along your learning curve.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Your adult does may be bred, but chances are, your two-week kids are not.


----------

